# Enlargement of the Brain ventricles



## esmith (Nov 24, 2008)

How would you code for Enlargement of the Brain Ventricles?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Nov 24, 2008)

*enlargement*



esmith said:


> How would you code for Enlargement of the Brain Ventricles?



I get 348.8 disorder of the brain.


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 24, 2008)

My first instinct is hydrocephalus 331.5 (unless traumatic, neonatal or congenital). Is there documentation that the ventricular enlargement is due to fluid?

Julie, CPC


----------



## mstenochs (Nov 25, 2008)

I think that what Julie said would be correct. Under 331.5, Idiopathic normal pressure hydrocephalus (INPH) it gives the definition: Disruption of normal cerebrospinal fluid circulation and gradual ventricular enlargement without known cause, resulting in abnormal gait, cognitive impairment and urinary incontinence.


----------

